# What are your favorite blends?



## Panda

I really like to blend jasmine, sandalwood and rose.  Another blend i like is patchouili and sweet orange.

What are your favorite essential oil blends?


----------



## strawberry

I like rosemary and peppermint


----------



## Cathy8

I like to use orange and cinnamon as a room air freshener. I've also used it in candles before. I don't usually like orange or cinnamon separate, but the combination is very pleasant.


----------



## vasilev

I like grapefruit and clove bud. I like to use it in the bath or shower in the morning. The grapefruit is energizing and uplifting while the clove bud is motivating. It gives me the boost i need to start the day.


----------



## azure

I like to combine citrus, sandalwood and vanilla - it kind of reminds me of a creamsicle


----------



## pepperi27

bergamot and rose is nice and strong. I also like eucalyptus and peppermint


----------



## jellyfish

I like to make a room freshener out of mint and ginger. It's very invigorating.


----------



## hippietoad

I'm a sandalwood girl myself. Love earthy smells. 
Also, vanilla. Anything that smells like food, has to be good


----------



## copper

Sandalwood is one of my favorites.


----------



## Emily Klesick

hippietoad said:
			
		

> I'm a sandalwood girl myself. Love earthy smells.
> Also, vanilla. Anything that smells like food, has to be good



You like any smells that have to do with food?!?  I don't myself but some people in the family do, and I make a really yummy soup smelling soap.  WIth Thyme, Eucalyptus, lavender, vitamin E, Alove Vera Oil (fresh from the plant, I scrape the gel from the plant every time I make it.)  I think the thyme is what makes it smell like soup.   It is really good fro your skin, becuase of the Eucalyptus, Tea Tree, and Vitamin E oil. I think Eucalyptus and Lemon are my favorite though.


----------



## hippietoad

I think Eucalyptus and Lemon are my favorite though.[/quote]

I like that combo too...I actually bought a natural mosquito
repellent that used eucalyptus and lemon grass. And it worked
really well.


----------



## Emily Klesick

Lavender and Vanilla!  I love it!  The only problem is that vanilla is really expensive.  I make a really sweet smelling soap and lotion called "Lavilla" it is Lavender - Vanilla.


----------



## leansoapqueen

*Old standby's*

I like the good old- frankencense and Myrrh


----------



## Tabitha

lavender lemon


----------



## Soapmaker Man

Bit of Patch, lavender 40/42, a touch of Bavarian lavender, and peppermint EO's.  It smells great in a recent salt bar batch.

Paul....


----------



## Tabitha

(clears throat) You do have a bar of that headed my way right?


----------



## Soapmaker Man

Tabitha said:
			
		

> (clears throat) You do have a bar of that headed my way right?



Funny you say that!  Just this afternoon, Phyllis tells me;

Paul, you know Tab wanted a bar of the new scent in the veggie salt bars you made last weekend with the unrefined Shea and Kpangnan butters.  You know, you need to send her a 2 ounce jar of the matching cream too."

I said, like I have for 25 years now;

"yes, dear, right away!"   

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## leansoapqueen

*Salt bars?*

What the heck is a salt bar???? A scrubbie bar???? ok just thought I would ask? Blend sounds amazing- Paul!
Danni


----------



## Soapmaker Man

*Re: Salt bars?*



			
				leansoapqueen said:
			
		

> What the heck is a salt bar???? A scrubbie bar???? ok just thought I would ask? Blend sounds amazing- Paul!
> Danni



A salt bar is a CP type of soap.  It defies the "book" as you use 75% coconut oil, and other goodies, along with equal or a tad less salt then oils weight.    I've been making them for about 6 months and LOVE them! 8) 

Paul....


----------



## leansoapqueen

*I'd love to try one...*

I'd love to try them- do you sell them somewhere! Pm if I can  buy one to check it out!


----------



## Soapmaker Man

*Re: I'd love to try one...*



			
				leansoapqueen said:
			
		

> I'd love to try them- do you sell them somewhere! Pm if I can  buy one to check it out!



Yes, my wife sells them at her Etsy site.  Check it out here;

www.thebathemporium.etsy.com

She has several different scents with matching heavy cream too.  She is still building on the soaps and such!

Thanks!

Paul....


----------



## leansoapqueen

Awesome- will do tomorrow!!
Thanks,
Dannielle


----------



## freshwater pearl

The citrus, vanilla and sandalwood sounds great- I love citrus with vanilla.  Patchouli, citrus and vanilla is another favorite of mine, and sandalwood with vanilla.  I also love mixing citrus with florals, like jasmine and ylang ylang.


----------



## essentialoils

I like to use citrus blends in the warmer weather and spicy scents in the cool weather. Calming floral blends are for bath/bed time.


----------



## mariflo

I loooove lavender vanilla ...


----------



## NinaRey

I love the awakening feeling i get from citrus cents, so i like to blend a few like orange, grapefruit and tangerine then add a hint of vanilla to mellow it out a bit.


----------

